# Berlusconi su Mussolini:"Fece bene"



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

"Il fatto delle leggi razziali è stata la peggiore colpa di un leader, Mussolini, che per tanti altri versi aveva fatto del bene".

L'ha detto veramente. Oggi, nel giorno della Memoria.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2013)

cosa avrebbe detto di scandaloso?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Una delle tante perle del nostro amato presidente.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> cosa avrebbe detto di scandaloso?



Cos'ha fatto di buono Mussolini? Ah, di sicuro tirerete fuori le pensioni.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> cosa avrebbe detto di scandaloso?



.....per esempio l'aver portato l'Italia in guerra è per te forse un dettaglio?


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....per esempio l'aver portato l'Italia in guerra è per te forse un dettaglio?



E le leggi fascistissime? E il delitto Matteotti? E le stragi in Etiopia? E la marcia su Roma? E la repressione della pluralità politica? Sono tante le cose negative fatte da quello lì.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E le leggi fascistissime? E il delitto Matteotti? E le stragi in Etiopia? E la marcia su Roma? E la repressione della pluralità politica? Sono tante le cose negative fatte da quello lì.



.....per elencarle ci sono i libri di storia, ovviamente il mio era solo un esempio.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2013)

non sono nè pro mussolini nè tantomeno berlusconi. mussolini preferi' allearsi con i tedeschi più per convenienza che per condivisione di idee ed opinioni. sfido chiunque,ai tempi e nei panni del duce,a preferire di opporsi alla germania...poi dall'alleanza sono scaturite tutte cose negative certo (come appunto le leggi razziali),ma noi adesso parliamo col senno di poi. non è una giustificazione la mia,solo una constatazione dei fatti..


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....per elencarle ci sono i libri di storia, ovviamente il mio era solo un esempio.



Chiaro blu


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2013)

No, ma veramente, internatelo, questo ogni volta che apre bocca vomita letame a quintali.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non sono nè pro mussolini nè tantomeno berlusconi. mussolini preferi' allearsi con i tedeschi più per convenienza che per condivisione di idee ed opinioni. sfido chiunque,ai tempi e nei panni del duce,a preferire di opporsi alla germania...poi dall'alleanza sono scaturite tutte cose negative certo (come appunto le leggi razziali),ma noi adesso parliamo col senno di poi. non è una giustificazione la mia,solo una constatazione dei fatti..



Mussolini fece cose gravissime anche prima dell'alleanza coi tedeschi. Quella fu solo la perla finale.


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non sono nè pro mussolini nè tantomeno berlusconi. mussolini preferi' allearsi con i tedeschi più per convenienza che per condivisione di idee ed opinioni. *sfido chiunque,ai tempi e nei panni del duce,a preferire di opporsi alla germania*...poi dall'alleanza sono scaturite tutte cose negative certo (come appunto le leggi razziali),ma noi adesso parliamo col senno di poi. non è una giustificazione la mia,solo una constatazione dei fatti..



Hai detto forse Francia, Inghilterra, Unione Sovietica, Stati Uniti..........?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mussolini fece cose gravissime anche prima dell'alleanza coi tedeschi. Quella fu solo la perla finale.



Quoto, basta rileggere un qualunque libro di storia..


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....per esempio l'aver portato l'Italia in guerra è per te forse un dettaglio?


perchè se non era per mussolini noi non saremo stati coinvolti nel conflitto? soprattutto dopo aver negato un'alleanza alla germania? non credo,poi tutto può essere. ripeto,parliamo tutti col senno di poi,ed è facile dire cosa sarebbe stato meglio fare,dopo aver visto ciò che è successo..


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Qualsiasi dittatura Rossa o Nera che soffoca la liberta e' da rinnegare fino alla morte anche se ha fatto cose buone.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> perchè se non era per mussolini noi non saremo stati coinvolti nel conflitto? soprattutto dopo aver negato un'alleanza alla germania? non credo,poi tutto può essere. ripeto,parliamo tutti col senno di poi,ed è facile dire cosa sarebbe stato meglio fare,dopo aver visto ciò che è successo..



Mussolini entrò in guerra sperando in un conflitto breve per poi sedersi al tavolo dei vincitori. Fu una sua scelta.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> perchè se non era per mussolini noi non saremo stati coinvolti nel conflitto? soprattutto dopo aver negato un'alleanza alla germania? non credo,poi tutto può essere. ripeto,parliamo tutti col senno di poi,ed è facile dire cosa sarebbe stato meglio fare,dopo aver visto ciò che è successo..



Ripeto, il conflitto è solo una cosa "marginale". Mussolini fece cose inqualificabili ben prima che si alleò coi crucchi.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> perchè se non era per mussolini noi non saremo stati coinvolti nel conflitto? soprattutto dopo aver negato un'alleanza alla germania? non credo,poi tutto può essere. ripeto,parliamo tutti col senno di poi,ed è facile dire cosa sarebbe stato meglio fare,dopo aver visto ciò che è successo..


Probabilmente ci sarebbe stata un invasione della germania sull italia.Magari potevamo perdere la guerra gli usa non sarebbero intervenuti per chi sa quale motivo e l europa diventava cruccca.Sul discorso dei sei e dei ma dexter ha ragione


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

No vedo cos'abbia detto di male. Onore a Lui!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No vedo cos'abbia detto di male. Onore a Lui!



Se ci fosse stato il fascismo questa tua opinione non l'avresti potuta esprimere.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato il fascismo questa tua opinione non l'avresti potuta esprimere.



No bè oddio questa opinione l'avrebbe potuta esprimere. siamo noi che non avremmo potuto esprimere cosa pensavamo di questo squallido fuggitivo.


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2013)

le comiche


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No vedo cos'abbia detto di male. Onore a Lui!


Vai a vivere in qualche paese fascista tipo un paese isalmico poi fammi sapere...ti consiglio anche la korea del nord cambia il colore ma la ciccia e' la stessa


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No bè oddio questa opinione l'avrebbe potuta esprimere. siamo noi che non avremmo potuto esprimere cosa pensavamo di questo squallido fuggitivo.



Questa si perché aderente........ma non su questo forum che non sarebbe mai nato.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, il conflitto è solo una cosa "marginale". Mussolini fece cose inqualificabili ben prima che si alleò coi crucchi.


rispondevo a Blu che mi parlava della guerra  ...e comunque è opinabile anche questo...per dire,la guerra d'etiopia...furono totalmente sbagliati i metodi,l'idea di fondo era giusta,che poi era la stessa di colonia che avevano la maggior parte degli stati europei già da decenni prima (come al solito l'italia,storicamente,sempre in ritardo..). che poi fu uno schifo ok,ma l'errore non era alla radice.
per quanto possa essere banale,quelli che morivano di fame ai tempi non c'erano...il nonno mi raccontò che a natale vennero a consegnargli a casa della carne e del pane...mi dirai che in confronto alle guerre e a tutti i **** che successero è una cavolata,però personalmente ritengo che una cosa del genere in un paese ha un peso specifico alto. a livello sociale si stava messi decentemente. riforme ancora oggi valide nel campo dell'istituzione furono buone,altre sul piano economico un po' meno ma "giuste" da un punto di vista del bene del paese...vabè,ci manca solo che dico "con lui i treni partivano in orario" e sembro un fascistello doc,mi fermo qua


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> rispondevo a Blu che mi parlava della guerra  ...e comunque è opinabile anche questo...per dire,la guerra d'etiopia...furono totalmente sbagliati i metodi,l'idea di fondo era giusta,che poi era la stessa di colonia che avevano la maggior parte degli stati europei già da decenni prima (come al solito l'italia,storicamente,sempre in ritardo..). che poi fu uno schifo ok,ma l'errore non era alla radice.
> per quanto possa essere banale,quelli che morivano di fame ai tempi non c'erano...il nonno mi raccontò che a natale vennero a consegnargli a casa della carne e del pane...mi dirai che in confronto alle guerre e a tutti i **** che successero è una cavolata,però personalmente ritengo che una cosa del genere in un paese ha un peso specifico alto. a livello sociale si stava messi decentemente. riforme ancora oggi valide nel campo dell'istituzione furono buone,altre sul piano economico un po' meno ma "giuste" da un punto di vista del bene del paese...vabè,ci manca solo che dico "con lui i treni partivano in orario" e sembro un fascistello doc,mi fermo qua


 [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] quello della guerra era solo un esempio. Il regime fascista ha portato semplicemente l'Italia al disastro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa si perché aderente........ma non su questo forum che non sarebbe mai nato.



esatto...altro che libertà di informazione


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Si sa che Berlusconi fosse nato ai tempi di Mussolini si sarebbe comportato in egual modo. Scandaloso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa si perché aderente........ma non su questo forum che non sarebbe mai nato.



Del fascismo condanno l'entrata in guerra e le leggi razziali così come condanno l'oppressione di chi la pensava diversamente.
Ma gli ideali fascisti ( Patria, Famiglia, Lavoro ecc.ecc) sono sacrosanti.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Del fascismo condanno l'entrata in guerra e le leggi razziali così come condanno l'oppressione di chi la pensava diversamente.
> Ma gli ideali fascisti ( Patria, Famiglia, Lavoro ecc.ecc) sono sacrosanti.



Gli ideali di ogni formazione politica sono, legittimamente, condivisibili o meno da ciascuno di noi, il problema è come vengono perseguiti, se il primo passo è sopprimere la libertà il resto, per me, non conta nulla.


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la cassa per le pensioni di invalidita' e vecchiaia non l'aveva istituita giolitti?


----------



## esjie (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non è la prima volta che lo dice


----------



## Emanuele (27 Gennaio 2013)

Chiunque conosca un attimo la storia (quindi non i fascisti) sa che l'entrata in guerra non è stata una scelta compiuta nel '40, ma molti anni prima con la politica imperiale (ROTFL) e il conseguente allontanamento da Inghilterra e Francia. A sua volta la decisione di colonizzare i territori africani era nata dalla gravissima crisi economica che attanagliava l'Italia, a causa dell'incompetenza del governo fascista. Altro che _fece bene_


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli ideali di ogni formazione politica sono, legittimamente, condivisibili o meno da ciascuno di noi, il problema è come vengono perseguiti, se il primo passo è sopprimere la libertà il resto, per me, non conta nulla.



Non è cosi Blu. Quelli sono ideali di una destra che ormai non esiste più; lo stesso PDL con la destra sociale non ha niente a che vedere, è destra economica. A sinistra poi non sanno neanche lontanamente cosa vogliano dire quei valori da me scritti; per loro la famiglia è quella fatta da due padri o due madri.
La destra sociale è morta, purtroppo, con quel sant'uomo di Giorgio Almirante.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Mi chiedo perché non abbia il senso del pudore, perché non eviti di aprire bocca e sparare boiate anche oggi.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma la cassa per le pensioni di invalidita' e vecchiaia non l'aveva istituita giolitti?



.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non è cosi Blu. Quelli sono ideali di una destra che ormai non esiste più; lo stesso PDL con la destra sociale non ha niente a che vedere, è destra economica. A sinistra poi non sanno neanche lontanamente cosa vogliano dire quei valori da me scritti; per loro la famiglia è quella fatta da due padri o due madri.
> La destra sociale è morta, purtroppo, con quel sant'uomo di Giorgio Almirante.



Neanche la sinistra vera esiste più (il PD non lo è), ormai tutto è ridotto alle scelte economiche.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Neanche la sinistra vera esiste più (il PD non lo è), ormai tutto è ridotto alle scelte economiche.


Verissimo ma non si poteva andare avanti con i vari mussolini o karlo marx.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma la cassa per le pensioni di invalidita' e vecchiaia non l'aveva istituita giolitti?


non proprio. giolitti,quando per la prima volta venne istituito il sistema,non era a capo di un bel niente,perchè fu il periodo di intermezzo fra il suo primo e secondo mandato. il fascismo ha il merito di aver reso l'inps un ente (si chiamava inps del fascismo   ),che l'idea non fosse propriamente loro però è vero  che poi,anche se constatato che non c'entra nulla,giolitti almeno inizialmente era con i fascisti,quindi se anche fosse vero ciò che dici parliamo di aria fritta.


----------



## Lollo7zar (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se è vero che l'ha detto ha firmato la sua condanna

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No bè oddio questa opinione l'avrebbe potuta esprimere. siamo noi che non avremmo potuto esprimere cosa pensavamo di questo squallido fuggitivo.



non credo ci sarebbe un forum sul milan, non credo che avremmo avuto libero accesso a internet


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Se è vero che l'ha detto ha firmato la sua condanna
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ovvio, ma il mio era un discorso generale. Se al baretto negli anni 20/30 dicevi una cosa come quella non ti succedeva nulla. Se dicevi che il fascismo era feccia poi le camicie nere ti venivano a prendere a casa.


----------



## Lollo7zar (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, ma il mio era un discorso generale. Se al baretto negli anni 20/30 dicevi una cosa come quella non ti succedeva nulla. Se dicevi che il fascismo era feccia poi le camicie nere ti venivano a prendere a casa.



vabbè è chiaro...


----------



## Prinz (27 Gennaio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Chiunque conosca un attimo la storia (quindi non i fascisti) sa che l'entrata in guerra non è stata una scelta compiuta nel '40, ma molti anni prima con la politica imperiale (ROTFL) e il conseguente allontanamento da Inghilterra e Francia. A sua volta la decisione di colonizzare i territori africani era nata dalla gravissima crisi economica che attanagliava l'Italia, a causa dell'incompetenza del governo fascista. Altro che _fece bene_



La crisi era MONDIALE (1929 ti dice niente?). quanto alla politica imperiale non prendiamoci in giro: Inghilterra e Francia avevano colonie sparse per mezzo mondo e pretendevano pure di ergersi a moderatori e moralizzatori della politica internazionale. Il fascismo va condannato e rigettato in toto per tutte le nefandezze che conosciamo, ma questo non significa che bisogna fare revisionismo su determinati episodi solo ed esclusivamente in quanto posti in essere dal Fascismo. La verità è che - per quanto sia triste a dirsi- ha fatto quasi più riforme Mussolini che i Governi della Prima e Seconda Repubblica messi insieme, e questo dovrebbe farci riflettere un attimino. Mussolini per sanare la crisi del 29 qualcosa fece (IRI ed IMI, sostegno all'economia), oggi stiamo a guardare e a farci sodomizzare dai tedeschi.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> La crisi era MONDIALE (1929 ti dice niente?). quanto alla politica imperiale non prendiamoci in giro: Inghilterra e Francia avevano colonie sparse per mezzo mondo e pretendevano pure di ergersi a moderatori e moralizzatori della politica internazionale. Il fascismo va condannato e rigettato in toto per tutte le nefandezze che conosciamo, ma questo non significa che bisogna fare revisionismo su determinati episodi solo ed esclusivamente in quanto posti in essere dal Fascismo. La verità è che - per quanto sia triste a dirsi- ha fatto quasi più riforme Mussolini che i Governi della Prima e Seconda Repubblica messi insieme, e questo dovrebbe farci riflettere un attimino. Mussolini per sanare la crisi del 29 qualcosa fece (IRI ed IMI, sostegno all'economia), oggi stiamo a guardare e a farci sodomizzare dai tedeschi.


----------



## Solo (27 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Se è vero che l'ha detto ha firmato la sua condanna


Non è la prima volta che parla di Mussolini.


----------



## tamba84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

storicamente parlando mussolini non fece un cattivo governo,churchil pure lo stimava.

vero che le leggi razziali non furono l'unico suo errore,ma originariamente il fascismo non era anti-semita (anzi molti ebrei facevano parte del pnf) 

da qua a prendere mussolini come modello ok ne passa,ma l'antisemitismo fascista fu postumo e una vergognosa conseguenza dell' allearsi con hitler.

poi fu un periodo storico tra i più difficili da definire!


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

anche la germania veniva da un periodo di recessione economica e indovina chi ha vinto l elezioni?Oggi in europa rischiamo di fare gli stessi errori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo che basti guardare alla Nord Corea per capire cosa significhi il termine "tirannide" e per capire, a lungo a dare, come si finisca con la "tirannide". Il ventennio è un periodo discutibile, inutile dire che è costellato di macchia indelebili come anche, se vogliamo, di cose positive ma parliamo di cento anni fa, ideali stantii, decomposti. Guardiamo avanti che già il presente è buio, per carità.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

qualche cosa buona in mezzo a mille porc ate portate avanti solo con la violenza e la tirannide!!! Disgustato da questo stupido !!



Vinz non ho insultato... una persona che dice cavolate ha solo una definizione...


----------



## Vinz (27 Gennaio 2013)

I treni arrivavano in orario e il mio bis-nonno dormiva con la porta aperta


----------



## Shallappalla (27 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma per favore non mettete titoli da giornalai in topic di questo genere, berlusca ha detto che ha fatto alcune cose buone...


----------



## Solo (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> anche la germania veniva da un periodo di recessione economica e indovina chi ha vinto l elezioni?Oggi in europa rischiamo di fare gli stessi errori.


Li stiamo già facendo, basta vedere la Grecia con Alba Dorata.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Gennaio 2013)

Nel 2013 stiamo ancora a parlare di fascismo e di Mussolini...


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel 2013 stiamo ancora a parlare di fascismo e di Mussolini...


Il fascismo in italia e' stata una scusa culturale(per alcuni lo e' ancora)per coprire altre situazioni ancora piu pesanti e disastrose...va be rischio con l ot scusate.


----------



## Emanuele (27 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> La crisi era MONDIALE (1929 ti dice niente?). quanto alla politica imperiale non prendiamoci in giro: Inghilterra e Francia avevano colonie sparse per mezzo mondo e pretendevano pure di ergersi a moderatori e moralizzatori della politica internazionale. Il fascismo va condannato e rigettato in toto per tutte le nefandezze che conosciamo, ma questo non significa che bisogna fare revisionismo su determinati episodi solo ed esclusivamente in quanto posti in essere dal Fascismo. La verità è che - per quanto sia triste a dirsi- ha fatto quasi più riforme Mussolini che i Governi della Prima e Seconda Repubblica messi insieme, e questo dovrebbe farci riflettere un attimino. Mussolini per sanare la crisi del 29 qualcosa fece (IRI ed IMI, sostegno all'economia), oggi stiamo a guardare e a farci sodomizzare dai tedeschi.



Dai, veramente era mondiale? non lo sapevo...
tralasciando la crisi del '29, che colpì l'Italia (ancora paese essenzialmente agricolo) in maniera molto inferiore agli altri paesi, l'incapacità del governo fascista era evidente già da prima: decurtazione di stipendi, licenziamenti di massa, disoccupazione a livelli altissimi etc. Da questa crisi Mussolini cercò di uscire nell'unico modo per lui possibile: attraverso una politica di potenza. E' vero che Francia e Inghilterra avevano numerose colonie, ma le avevano conquistate in un periodo storico totalmente diverso da quello degli anni '30. Attaccare una nazione membro della società delle naizoni significava l'isolamento automatico, e difatti così avvenne.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

berlusconi ha smentito tutto again!''il fascismo fu dittatura''...Non e' un personaggio da prendere sul serio.Magari qualcuno c ha giocato sopra eh...


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel 2013 stiamo ancora a parlare di fascismo e di Mussolini...



Mamma che quote.


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel 2013 stiamo ancora a parlare di fascismo e di Mussolini...



.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi sono anni che fa spesso il saluto fascista, basta cerca su google.

Ricordo comunque che l'apologia del fascismo in Italia è reato.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (28 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi ed il suo partito hanno difeso ebrei ed israele in tutto e per tutto. sono i sinistroidi che girano con le bandiere della palestina e appoggiano hamas ed hezbollah, sono loro i nuovi antisemiti


----------



## Hell Krusty (28 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ed il suo partito hanno difeso ebrei ed israele in tutto e per tutto. sono i sinistroidi che girano con le bandiere della palestina e appoggiano hamas ed hezbollah, sono loro i nuovi antisemiti


Beh ma l'olocausto non dovrebbe essere una scusa per rendere immune Israele dalle giuste accuse per le stragi di Palestinesi che compiono quotidianamente...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (28 Gennaio 2013)

la strage e' bilaterale. la vostra simpatia per tutto cio' che e' antioccidentale vi fa credere che sia tutta colpa di israele


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ed il suo partito hanno difeso ebrei ed israele in tutto e per tutto. sono i sinistroidi che girano con le bandiere della palestina e appoggiano hamas ed hezbollah, sono loro i nuovi antisemiti



essere antisemiti è ben diverso dall'essere antisraeliani. Se io critico la politica di israele, non sono automaticamente antisemita e non significa per questo che sono favorevole all'estremismo palestinese.


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi dittatura Rossa o Nera che soffoca la liberta e' da rinnegare fino alla morte anche se ha fatto cose buone.



.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (28 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> essere antisemiti è ben diverso dall'essere antisraeliani. Se io critico la politica di israele, non sono automaticamente antisemita e non significa per questo che sono favorevole all'estremismo palestinese.



Purtroppo pochi la pensano come te e molti inneggiano all'estremismo


----------



## Prinz (28 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> essere antisemiti è ben diverso dall'essere antisraeliani. Se io critico la politica di israele, non sono automaticamente antisemita e non significa per questo che sono favorevole all'estremismo palestinese.



d'accordo, con l'unica precisazione che io comprendo perfettamente l'estremismo palestinese. Israele è come i nazisti, né più, né meno


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> d'accordo, con l'unica precisazione che io comprendo perfettamente l'estremismo palestinese. Israele è come i nazisti, né più, né meno



Anche io lo comprendo, anche se non lo giustifico (allo stesso modo in cui non giustifico le aggressioni israeliane)


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ed il suo partito hanno difeso ebrei ed israele in tutto e per tutto. sono i sinistroidi che girano con le bandiere della palestina e appoggiano hamas ed hezbollah, sono loro i nuovi antisemiti


Essere stati vittime dell'olocausto non autorizza Israele, ad esempio, ad occupare i territori palestinesi (fermo restando che il conflitto ha origini ben più antiche e che hanno responsabilità tutti e due gli schieramenti).

Questo, però, centra poco o niente. Berlusconi ha preso le distanze (almeno ufficialmente) dal genocidio degli ebrei, il problema è che ha difeso un sistema dittatoriale in cui nessuno era libero di fare o dire quello che voleva. Mussolini avrà anche bonificato qualche terra e tutto quello che volete, ma stiamo parlando di una dittatura che ha portato in carcere migliaia di persone solo perché non la pensavano come lui.


La verità è che a Berlusconi piacerebbe, e vorrebbe, poter fare quello che vuole, quando vuole. Anche da Santoro, ha lasciato intendere più volte che questo sistema non gli piace perchè il Presidente del Consiglio non può fare quello vuole perchè ci sono Camera e Senato, che vuole un grande consenso per poter modificare la costituzione. Senza considerare quante volte dà dei comunisti a chi non la pensa come lui. Se aggiungiamo che spesso spara qualche saluto fascista, le conclusioni non sono difficili da tirare...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (28 Gennaio 2013)

continuo a pensare sia più grave tirare sassi contro l'ambasciata israeliana a roma rispetto a dire che il duce fece "anche" cose buone.
e poi vedo troppo pressapochismo quando parlate della questione "pace in medio-oriente".
sembra che la verità sia tutta da una parte e che la colpa sia solo di israele quando la questione e' complicatissima. e poi vedo più interesse su una battuta di berlusconi che su un "cancelliamo israele dalle cartine" del capo del governo iraniano

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e' questa ipocrisia che io contesto.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> continuo a pensare sia più grave tirare sassi contro l'ambasciata israeliana a roma rispetto a dire che il duce fece "anche" cose buone.
> e poi vedo troppo pressapochismo quando parlate della questione "pace in medio-oriente".
> sembra che la verità sia tutta da una parte e che la colpa sia solo di israele quando la questione e' complicatissima. e poi vedo più interesse su una battuta di berlusconi che su un "cancelliamo israele dalle cartine" del capo del governo iraniano
> 
> ...



Ti quoto


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> continuo a pensare sia più grave tirare sassi contro l'ambasciata israeliana a roma rispetto a dire che il duce fece "anche" cose buone.



No, calma un momento, frena.
Chiariamo bene un attimo una cosa: un conto è dire che il duce fece "anche" cose buone, il che presuppone che in mezzo a tutti gli errori gravissimi commessi nel ventennio ci furono anche 2-3 provvedimenti positivi: l'introduzione delle pensioni, le bonifiche e la riforma agraria, nonché la battaglia per le nascite..
Altra cosa, molto diversa, è dire, come ha fatto Berlusconi che, tolte le leggi razziali, mussolini abbia operato bene: dire questo significa dire che le leggi razziali furono l'unico aspetto "negativo" del regime.
Non è la stessa cosa, capisco che possa apparire una distinzione sottile ma ci passa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (28 Gennaio 2013)

ha citato solo le leggi raziali e poi anche tutto cio' che concerne uno stato dittatoriale messo in atto dal duce. penso che con cose buone si riferisse alle ferrovie ed alle infrastrutture messe in piedi di cui ancora oggi usufruiamo.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Gennaio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> la strage e' bilaterale. la vostra simpatia per tutto cio' che e' antioccidentale vi fa credere che sia tutta colpa di israele



Forse informarsi un po' meglio su certe tematiche male non farebbe... QUando parlo di tifosi della politica mi riferisco anche a quelli come te, ovviamente, che vedono sinistra dappertutto


----------



## vota DC (28 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E le leggi fascistissime? E il delitto Matteotti? E le stragi in Etiopia? E la marcia su Roma? E la repressione della pluralità politica? Sono tante le cose negative fatte da quello lì.



E' tutto in continuità con ciò che viene chiamata erroneamente "Italia liberale".....colonialismo (tra l'altro fatto in maniera inefficace rispetto a Mussolini) e pseudodemocrazia....si votava certo....eppure quando praticamente tutti i partiti eletti tranne pochi invasati erano contro la Grande Guerra alla fine ci si è entrati lo stesso.....seicentocinquantamila morti per un favore ai massoni inglesi quando la neutralità avrebbe garantito simili benefici. Ciò che ha fatto Mussolini era in continuità con i vari galoppini del re prima di lui, l'unica grossa differenza è che ha tolto le foglie di fico e ha cercato un minimo di consenso popolare. Per avere della vera democrazia gli USA hanno dovuto togliere la sovranità all'Italia altrimenti sarebbero rimasti i militari o i capi di bande armate a combattere.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (29 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Forse informarsi un po' meglio su certe tematiche male non farebbe... QUando parlo di tifosi della politica mi riferisco anche a quelli come te, ovviamente, che vedono sinistra dappertutto



Hai detto bene bravo. informati e poi vedrai che la verità e le colpe non stanno tutte da una parte


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## tequilad (30 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> No, calma un momento, frena.
> Chiariamo bene un attimo una cosa: un conto è dire che il duce fece "anche" cose buone, il che presuppone che in mezzo a tutti gli errori gravissimi commessi nel ventennio ci furono anche 2-3 provvedimenti positivi: l'introduzione delle pensioni, le bonifiche e la riforma agraria, nonché la battaglia per le nascite..
> Altra cosa, molto diversa, è dire, come ha fatto Berlusconi che, tolte le leggi razziali, mussolini abbia operato bene: dire questo significa dire che le leggi razziali furono l'unico aspetto "negativo" del regime.
> Non è la stessa cosa, capisco che possa apparire una distinzione sottile ma ci passa tutta la differenza del mondo.



Già!


----------



## Livestrong (30 Gennaio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


>


----------



## Ale (30 Gennaio 2013)

eheh bravo benigni


----------

